# F W Woolworths



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

1950's Woolworths Menu

*If any of you have doubt about what we kids paid for a coke and a sandwich at Woolworth's in the 1950's, here's proof of the era we lived........and it was a GREAT ERA to live as a teenager !!!!*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And thats when Coke actually had cocaine it it....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nooooo Costanza, you socially divergent miscreant.
The "coke" in Coca Cola was eliminated after the turn of the century..

Although imagine the smile in the "coke and a smile" if it were still in there? Ahhhhhh.....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Nooooo Costanza, you socially divergent miscreant.


unk:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I still get a Coke for 10 cents, in a glass bottle, everyday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

One of my favorite memories of childhood is going to the Woolworth lunch counter with my mother after getting dragged out shopping with her and getting a grilled cheese, fries, & a milk.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ahhhh... Woolworths (aka The 5 and Dime) lunch counter in Central Sq. Cambridge.
The cheeseburger platter with fries. Memories..


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

18 cent burgers at Kemps in Nashaua, 31cents a gallon for gas at Speedway in Chelmsford and stealing my dad's Black Lable beer. Ah the memories


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I spent half my youth in Cambridge....the other half on the North Shore...it was a culture shock to go from the burbs to Haaaaaavrd Square....my father lived on Follen St....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Franklin St. 7. Working class Central Sq. folk.
My father retired from the navy and we (as my grandmother said) "moved to the woods".. Tewksbury.. LOL


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone remember the restaurants inside department stores (anyone here remember department stores?) Grants, Steigers, G Fox.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> Anyone remember the restaurants inside department stores (anyone here remember department stores?) Grants, Steigers, G Fox.....


Jordan Marsh in Braintree had one until only a few years before the axe fell.

Who else remembers blueberry muffins from the Jordan Marsh bakery?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Now that's my kind of place for lunch..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant help but add all the Diners from yesteryear, without a doubt my favorite place to eat at, I used to go hunting with my father in Middleton Ma, end then go to the Agawam Diner for banana cream pie...also the Capitol Diner in Lynn...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I eat at a diner any chance I get. (I also watch Diners, drive-ins and dives on the Food Network)

Some still around in Massachusetts:
South St. Diner in Boston
Day & Night in Palmer
Miss Florence in Northampton
Blue Bonnet in Northampton
Miss Adams Diner in Adams
Route 66 in Springfield
Whately Diner off Rte 91 in Whately


add to the list people!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Kelly's Dinner in Somerville


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Wheelhouse Dinner in Quincy


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Jimmy's Diner - Weymouth
Olympian Diner - Braintree
Arlington Diner - Arlington


R.I.P. Eddie's Diner in Quincy - I think I was in there sober only one time in my entire adult life.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Is *Harry's* on Rt. 9 in Westboro still around?
They used to do one hell of a roast pork dinner and awesome pastrami.

2 places in NH, *Maryann's* in Derry and *The Red Arrow* in Manchester.
At either, you will have one tasty and satisfying breakfast.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Harrys is still around as of 2000 tonight when I drove by it


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks RG. I loved that place. I might take the boys for a ride down there Saturday for lunch.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I forgot Charlies in West Springfield (open Fri Sat & Sun until 3am)

Does anybody here remember seeing these at gas stations as a kid?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Of course those arnt that old....we used to go to a place in Saugus called Castle Rock Springs ( i think ) ...they made there own soda, we would get bottles of orange, black raspberry,grape,root beer in those wooden crates and then bring back the empties every week and fill the crate again..


----------

